# Nataliya Kuznetsova



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Hard training + PEDs + amazing genetics = Nataliya Kuznetsova


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

That's just wrong! You call it genetics? I think her genetics are boarderline male in both looks and physique, I get the dedication to look like that but no, just no! Not for me! Even sounds like a bloke! That's too far gone


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Insane isn't it? The pics of her before training, then training but pre juicing, show her as a quick natural responder but her response to (what admittedly must be a very heavy) PED use is pretty phenomenal. She's probably extremely androgen sensitive as she's only been training a few years and her progress outstrips that of most guys who juice heavily and who have trained as long as her.

I hope for her sake though that she doesn't ever regret the masculinization effects of what she's done. She'll likely never be able to have children either.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@dtlv can you share the pics please? I am interested.....


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> @dtlv can you share the pics please? I am interested.....


 I'd be curious, bet she looked alright as a normal lass, even trained a little... then male hormones happened


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

One for the bucket list ?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

That is why I asked as I reckon she was fit before the AAS.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Each to their own , I have to admire that woman's dedication if its what she prefers , though its not the kind of figure I would go for . ( even if I tried I think  )

Still I can only imagine the kind of sacrifices she has had to make to get to that point .


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

superdrol said:


> I'd be curious, bet she looked alright as a normal lass, even trained a little... then male hormones happened
> 
> View attachment 147116


 looking at the video I think the second pic has been messed about with, she is a monster in the vid but that pic is Nuts


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Kin ell, how deep is that voice!


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

Its a no from me! Im not keen on that look, but i guess everyones different, the damage she must have done to herself cant poss be worth it.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I wonder at what point in her life she decided to give up the possibility of sex to pursue bodybuilding... cause let's face it, nobody would f**k that.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> I wonder at what point in her life she decided to give up the possibility of sex to pursue bodybuilding... cause let's face it, nobody would f**k that.


 There are probably several men were someone like her is there fantasy.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

monkeybiker said:


> There are probably several men were someone like her is there fantasy.


 Likely, but it's a big sacrifice giving up a normal sex life and only getting interest from men with fetishes, to pursue something like extreme bodybuilding where lives are potentially shortened, in her case reproductive function will be dead forever and careers aren't very long and most can't even make it a career in the first place.


----------



## Robert Sterling (Jul 22, 2017)

superdrol said:


> I'd be curious, bet she looked alright as a normal lass, even trained a little... then male hormones happened
> 
> View attachment 147116


 She look like Cyborg


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Robert Sterling said:


> She look like Cyborg


 Do you mean a cyborg or kris cyborg? Either would be about right I reckon lol


----------

